

Ask YC: Where to find the right contractors?  - e1ven

As Chron X approaches it's launch date, we've begun looking for a Flex contractor to help finish off the client.. There's always the rentacoder/elance route, but it seems like there has to be something better.<p>We're in the same situation when it comes to supporting the NY Sales office. I can't get up there as often as I'd like, so we need someone to help the staff on occasion with support..<p>I've been asking friends, both personally and on Linked in for who they'd recommend, but it seems there has to be some other way.<p>With Craigslist, all I'm looking at is a bunch of names without any information..<p>It would seem like there should be some sort of ebay-like reputation system for contractors, where we could search through people in an area, see who's left them comments and what they've done, and find someone who's a good fit.<p>Any ideas on where I should look? Where do you find help?
======
noodle
look for niche blogs and job boards. find a flex blog/community and post the
job to their board.

you could also try the freelanceswitch.com job board, which is free to post
jobs.

also, re: the ebay-like reputation system for contractors, thats actually
something i'm working on

